# Pink XPS Foam Spotted in S. Ca Home Depot!!



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

So I was doing my usually Home Depot trolling this weekend picking up some supplies to help the wife with a project. While I was there I wanted to pick up a small sheet of Plexiglas for a prop I'm working on. When I rounded the corner near the insulation I almost fell over at what I saw. They had 4x8 sheets of pink XPS foam! The only bad thing was that it was 2in" thickness. But hey in Southern Cali there is never foam stocked regardless so I was really thrown back by this. So I kept looking around and when I looked up I noticed two brand new wrapped pallets of 3/4in and 1/2in foam! I ran down the nearest employee and asked them what the deal with the foam was. He said that they have been getting several requests for the foam so they decided to order one pallet of each size and see how well they sold. If they sell well enough then they will keep stocking it.

As far as I know this is the only store in in the area stocking XPS pink foam. But anyone else in Cali might want to call to their HDs and see if they are stocking it now. I did notice upon further inspection that this foam is specifically made to meet California Building Standards which I believe was the reason the pink and blue XPS foam was never sold here. I any case here are the HD SKUs and prices as well as some pictures. In comparison the only place in S. Cali that I could find selling XPS foam was Allied Building supplies in Anaheim, Ca. I bought 2in" foam from them last year for $20 per sheet of 2x8. So if HD is gonna keep stocking the stuff we'll get it much cheaper and more options in sizes!

*Home Depot - Orange (K), CA #6965
1855 N Tustin Ave
Orange, CA 92865
(714)685-9360*

409-926 -- 2" 4x8 sheet -- $24.85
452-769 -- 3/4" 4x8 sheet -- $14.48
452-873 -- 1/2" 4x8 sheet -- ?? --> The Employee couldn't see the SKU well since it was so high up so not sure if its right and he couldn't find the price but I'm assuming it would be between $10-$12


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

cali is such a wierd place we have that stuff here in mich all the time like a overabundance there was just a add on craigs loist yester day for free foam
I just picked up a sheet of 1 in 3 days ago at Menards for 13 bucks I guess
there is to many tree huggers in Cali LOL they want you to insulate with Xtruded
cow poo I guess great find though !!!!


----------

